

Ask HN: Do you spend too much time on Content Dissemination for your startup? - jice_lavocat

With the rise of Content Marketing as a cheap marketing channel, more and more people tend to promote their startups with their blogs. That&#x27;s fine, but I have the feeling that more and more people spend really a lot of time on this business. 
What&#x27;s your opinion on the topic ? What&#x27;s the ratio between content publication over content dissemination ?
======
apurvadave
We're a relatively new startup (jut.io). At this point our focus is much more
on creating good content, getting our voice right etc. Our main distribution
vehicles are those we control - twitter, fb, linkedin, etc.

We have begun to do things like guest posts and think about hacker news as a
potential distribution vehicle. I suspect as we get closer to operating "at
scale" we will have the exact challenge you describe - distribution becomes
more important to move the needle for content marketing.

------
jkbyc
I can't speak for myself (yet) but some successful bloggers such as Ramit
Sethi or Derek Halpern recommend spending even 50% or more time promoting the
content you write. But that's of course only one part of the whole equation.
One should make sure first that someone will actually want to read that
content - i.e. do _a lot_ of upfront research.

~~~
jice_lavocat
Thanks @jkbyc , yes, I know this rule of thumb, and know that many people even
recommend a stronger ratio (like the more you distribute, the better).

I recently found the following : [http://everyday.marketing/the-real-
challenge-of-content-mark...](http://everyday.marketing/the-real-challenge-of-
content-marketing-is-when-you-dont-have-a-strategy/) where the moto is 'think
about distribution before thinking about creation'.

In your own case @jkbyc, do you blog for your startup ?

